# excess luggage.



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am off to the airport this morning to send my excess luggage by cargo.. Iberia air has quoted me 12le a kilo plus 100le for the service. I have to take a copy of my ticket, plus my passport and of course money

What do you think the chances are that it is 12LE a kilo? The did tell me the more I send the cheaper the rate.. I am sending 6 suitcases so lets hope that is fact and not a number pulled out of the air by the chap on the other end of the phone.

Maiden


----------



## lukas (Oct 17, 2010)

thats a very, very good price you bargained there...


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Good luck with this Maiden. I'm curious of all this too. I know I'll have excess when I go to go too!! As well as baby equipment! lol


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

I had the same (KLM) travelled 12 hours later, but departed from Holland also 12 hours later. So for me that was no problem. But with your connecting flights?
Also the curfew is now from 2AM till 5AM (only 3 hours). Good luck!


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

I hope it works and good luck; I am just working out my wife's excess baggage for the move here and Thomson is more complex..probably my calculations are slightly wrong but I was back and forth with Thomson 4 times and spent HOURS on the phone then had to pay Arriva extra at the airport and beg for an empty bag from lost property to throw my things in which Thomson screwed up..these are the instructions I gave her..I told Thomson to mirror her booking with my previous booking and needed to send a special signed later to give that permission under the Data Protection Act 1998..go figure

Thomson Instructions

1. Tell them you will be taking excess baggage book bags (not flights) as one way
2. Tell them the number of bags, (I recommend 4) These are classified as "empty bags"
3. The first bag is no charge and is limited to 23kg however you can add 2kg which is bought at a 5kg increment as the max weight for each bag is 25kg
4. They cannot book the weight of the bags this is through the airline
5. As your allowance is 1 x 23kg you now have 3 "empty bags"
6. Each empty bag can have 25kg luggage which is bought in 5kg increments, they will book the empty bags however next day the weight must be purchased from the airline as it boards next day
7. Get them to phone 0871 231 4787 and to purchase 80kg (which is bought in 5kg increments) @ £12.50 per 5kg. 

8. Here are the calculations: 80kg divided by 5kg = 16. 16 x £12.50 = £200

1. Bag one (no charge) 22kg + 3kg = 25kg (1 x 5kg increment) = £12.50
2. Bag two - 25kg = 5 (5kg increments) 5 x £12.50 = £60
3. Bag three - 25kg (5kg increments) 5 x £12.50 = £60
4. Bag four - 25kg (5kg increments) 5 x £12.50 = £60

Remember for bags 2 - 4 you need to "buy the bag space" and then "buy the weight"

ENSURE THEY DONT TELL YOU ITS 25KG DIVIDED OVER 4 BAGS..REMEMBER THESE ARE NUMPTIES

You are allowed 7kg hand luggage

For your excess baggage the email if you have issues is: [email protected]


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

WOW!!!
You'll have to let us know if that is the price you eventually pay. Although I can't help but think "flights for 50p" in the back of my mind. Customs, tax, what ever else they might like to add on top of the price.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

4 hours later..

The process is quite painless if you know what you are doing which I didn't despite asking the man on the end of the telephone.
Yes I did get it for 12LE a kilo however they didn't tell me there was a charge for security plus fuel and you have to employ a guy there to do the custom side of things, this cost me 150LE plus 50LE to cling wrap the suitcases. I had also used plastic pull tags to keep the cases closed but you have to have locks which you can buy at the airport for a few pounds..
I actually only sent 5 cases weighing 140 Kilos in total as I couldn't get 6 into the cars (we took 2) all in all it must have cost me the grand sum of 270 pounds sterling which I think is a bargain.

You must have locks for your suitcases
No perfume
No electronics
No liquids.
No mountains lol... they mean stone from the Pyramids.
Non of which you are told when you phone up to make enquiries 
The price you are told is the correct price per kilo but they do add on fuel and security charge.
plus you have to tip and pay the customs guy to put do the weightbridge etc, however the guys in Iberia office would accept no tip.
I am sure if I was to go back tomorrow it would be a breeze now that I know how the system work.. organised chaos as it the usual here but easy peasy


----------

